# Newbie with a laser engraver



## trampis (Apr 1, 2019)

Hi All,

I know this is a cnc routing forum but maybe this is an interchangeable question.

I just picked up a cheapie cnc laser engraver on Amazon (around $300) and have been playing around with it. Is there a good software program you can recommend? I find that the included software leaves a lot to be desired. A fellow member at the woodworkingtalk forum recommended I pick your brains over here for better success!

Keep in mind I'm just doing very hobbyist simple things like photo repros and script and such. No production line stuff or selling products. Now I have been checking out cnc router rigs as I totally think they're cool but I'm just not sure that I'm in that deep yet lol.

Anyways, let'em fly!

Thanks in advance~

Mike


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Are you wanting CAD/CAM software, Mike? I assume the controller software that drives the laser is adequate for the machine you bought.

David


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Are you trying to design stuff to engrave?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Mike welcome to the router forums.
Ok Mike Got it straight now


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hey Chad, If you got a K40, check out K40 Whisperer from scorchworks at. 
https://www.scorchworks.com/K40whisperer/k40whisperer.html


----------



## trampis (Apr 1, 2019)

difalkner said:


> Are you wanting CAD/CAM software, Mike? I assume the controller software that drives the laser is adequate for the machine you bought.
> 
> David


Well, the controller software is kind of lame too. But I'm not sure what can be done about that. Basically anything else I can try would be cool. Just to see what else is out there. Either with the controller software of the CAD/CAM software.


----------



## trampis (Apr 1, 2019)

OCEdesigns said:


> Are you trying to design stuff to engrave?


Mostly I'm just uploading pics or simple 1 dimensional drawings, sketches, etc. I haven't tried to design anything yet.

I've heard that Corel Draw is really good but maybe that's too much for me to start with since I basically don't know what I'm doing lol.


----------



## trampis (Apr 1, 2019)

Semipro said:


> Hello Chad welcome to the router forums.


Thanks! But my name is Mike lol. Unless this was for someone else?


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Ha!! I just called you Chad because I figured Bill knew your name!! 🙂


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

Typically lasers use a windows printer driver. And I think you'll find Corel draw is the most widely used design software with laser users.

This is a great forum but check out cnczone forums there are a couple dedicated laser cutter sub forums

Good luck


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

trampis said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know this is a cnc routing forum but maybe this is an interchangeable question.
> 
> ...


Check out Lightburn. I am using it with a 7W diode JTech laser, but can be used with many other types as well. I am a new laser owner as well. Good luck.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Check out a program called T2 Laser. You can download a trial version. Then, head over to You Tube and search for "I've Downloaded T2 now what?" I use it in conjunction with Inkscape.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't have a laser but I regularly use CorelDraw X8 and Fusion 360 - both great programs. The laser shop I do woodworking for uses CorelDraw, as well, to print to their three Epilog lasers.

David


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

As David mentioned Corel is the go to for epilog, its what we use on our 120w. look into sawmill creek, bunch of laser stuff over there too.


----------



## STIGparts (Apr 11, 2019)

The best and inexpensive software that I have found is Light Burn, it can be run on Mac and PC. You can drag and drop picks and rasterize them within the program. They have excelent videos for training. Good luck


----------



## trampis (Apr 1, 2019)

Awesome, thanks all. I think I'll look into both the Light Burn and CorelDraw. Although I think I remember seeing that CorelDraw is pretty pricey.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Wiant (Jun 7, 2017)

All you need is corel draw not the whole corel suite. It's only a couple hundred dollars and has some great clipart with it.


----------



## LBK (Apr 25, 2019)

My friend and I have a laser engraver and we use Corel Draw to do the artwork (vector and raster ). You can also use Adobe Illustrator but it's subscription based and for us it would have been the more expensive route. You might also want to check out GIMP. It's free/open source and is a great alternative.


----------

